# Archie's new little sister is home!



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

We finally got our new little girl - she's eight weeks old and as cute as a button.
She's already playing with Archie all the time. I can't believe how fast she can run when she chases him, cause she's so little. We've been calling her "Angel" - but after a few days of seeing her personality emerge....she's much more aggressive than Archie....we're not sure Angel is the name for her (but I still like it). So whatever her name ends up being, we already love her (all of us except for my old fat Bichon, who could care less about "another" dog in the house).









p.s. - I tried to change the picture to show Arch and Angel, but it didn't seem to work. Sorry.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... congrats on the new addition!







I cant wait to see more pictures! I think Angel is the perfect name... even if shes not a perfect angel... it makes it even better! People thought i should name Kodie... a more aggressive name like.. BLADE or ROCK.... or a name that means big cause kodie is so small...hahha.. Is it really different having a girl maltese now compared to your boy?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your newest family addition!







She sure sounds like a whirlwind, and Archie will probably have his paws full for a while! Enjoy it all! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations! Sylphide is a devil angel--sweet, beautiful, loving, and devlish  

Be sure to keep Nutrical handy and watch carefully to make sure she doesn't go into hypoglycemic shock--she'll still be vulnerable to that for a few more weeks.

Enjoy your baby!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so glad to see another person from NJ...there are quite a few of us here. We are at the shore too, and I spent many many many summers on LBI. But we sold that place this year (the offer was just too good to refuse). We still live at the shore, just up the coast a bit now in Monmouth Co.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats! What a lot of fun you are going to have!!!
Send more pictures soon!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby!!! Can't wait to see a pic of her!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW! Congradulations! I hope you're having lots of fun with the new edition of your family.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

OK. Here comes the rain on your parade. Did you not know that a puppy should stay with its mom for 12 weeks? It learns socialization and it's place in the pack as well as having that time between being weened and leaving its mom and siblings to to this.

I hate to hurt anyone's feelings but this is stuff that we gotta let people know about.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats on your new addition!! We are STILL waiting for Sisse to come home with us. It's getting harder and harder to see her and then go home empty handed!! So glad Archie has a new sib!! Keep us posted as to how it goes!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jan 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is important to get that message out, Pico's Mom.

Very important lessons are missed when a puppy is taken from it's mom and littermates before 12 weeks of age.

Did you know that learning bite inhibition does not even begin until 6 weeks of age? Up until then, puppies explore everything with their mouths. The most critical age for learning this essential behavior is 6-10 weeks so a puppy who is taken from its mother too early has a much greater likelihood of developing a biting problem later on.

Puppies learn to control the force of their biting from the reactions of their mothers and littermates during play and especially play-fighting. A momma dog will yelp and whirl on a puppy, growling and showing her teeth if he bites her, then completely ignore him. This sends a clear message to the puppy that if he doesn't play nice, he can't play at all. Learning from his pack is instinctive behavior for a puppy. It is much harder (and often unsuccessful without the help of a trainer) for a human to teach bite inhibition.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new family addition
Quincymom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats! how exciting!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations on your newest family member


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01_@Jan 27 2005, 08:40 AM
> *We finally got our new little girl - she's eight weeks old and as cute as a button.
> She's already playing with Archie all the time.  I can't believe how fast she can run when she chases him, cause she's so little.  We've been calling her "Angel" - but after a few days of seeing her personality emerge....she's much more aggressive than Archie....we're not sure Angel is the name for her (but I still like it).  So whatever her name ends up being, we already love her (all of us except for my old fat Bichon, who could care less about "another" dog in the house).
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Congratulations to you and your new addition!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope you all enjoy the new baby. Keep us posted on how the two pups are doing together.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Please keep posting telling us how they are doing! I am getting Pippin a little sister in June and would love to hear how things are going!! Congrats on your new family member!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congradulations!







I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jan 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I totally understand what you're saying but maybe this situation isn't quite as serious because there is another dog in the house for the puppy to learn from. I prefer 12 weeks, also, now that I know better but I got Kallie at just a little over 7 weeks







and she is the most wonderful dog. I consider myself lucky!

Kallie's 2-1/2 years and has never growled, snapped, snarled or even come close. She is so sweet... too sweet sometimes... Catcher will tease her and bother her and take toys away from her and she never even snaps at him (I sort of wish she would put him in his place). 

So, even though 12 weeks is optimal, I think it can work out OK, especially in this particular situation, where Archie can take the place of siblings....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 27 2005, 09:52 AM
> *Congratulations!  Sylphide is a devil angel--sweet, beautiful, loving, and devlish
> 
> Be sure to keep Nutrical handy and watch carefully to make sure she doesn't go into hypoglycemic shock--she'll still be vulnerable to that for a few more weeks.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I've been giving the baby evaporated milk with water and Karo syrup...is that the same as Nutrical? She doesn't drink it very much either. What is Nutrical, where do I get it and how do I give it to her? Oh by the way, we've changed her name to Abbey.....it suits her much better. Thanks for the info.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is little Abbey eating solid food?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 30 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Is little Abbey eating solid food?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32371*


[/QUOTE]


I'm feeding her according to the breeder's recommendations:

Gerber #2 Beef mixed with a little bit of canned dog food. I put this in the microwave on defrost for about 5 seconds to make it warm and mushy. She gobbles that up. I also put out puppy dry food because she's been steeling some from Archie's dish. I guess she's just full and doesn't want her milk after she eats. We're going to the vet for a checkup early this week. I want to do what the breeder says, but I also want to make sure she stays healthy. There's always clean fresh water available too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know too much about really young puppies cause Sadie was 14 weeks when we got her. Its good that you're taking her to the vet early in the week. If she's eagerly eating her food then that sounds pretty good! We can't wait for photos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 27 2005, 09:49 AM
> *awww... congrats on the new addition!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks, we just love this little girl...but yesterday we did kind of settled on a new name, we're calling her Abbey. She seems much more dominant and spoiled than Archie ever was. He was always such a sweet little guy. Abbey has a set of lungs on her, louder that you can believe for such a little body. If we don't leave her cage door open, she has a temper tantrum. Thank goodness she's p.p. paper trained already....the poopies are a different story - this is going to take a while as she gets the freedom she wants because we can't take that squeaking! I guess every dog has it's own personality. I'm still trying to post a picture of the two of them.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01+Jan 30 2005, 12:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, we just love this little girl...but yesterday we did kind of settled on a new name, we're calling her Abbey. She seems much more dominant and spoiled than Archie ever was. He was always such a sweet little guy. Abbey has a set of lungs on her, louder that you can believe for such a little body. If we don't leave her cage door open, she has a temper tantrum. Thank goodness she's p.p. paper trained already....the poopies are a different story - this is going to take a while as she gets the freedom she wants because we can't take that squeaking! I guess every dog has it's own personality. I'm still trying to post a picture of the two of them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32375
[/B][/QUOTE]
I see the 2 babies in your avatar!







Awwww, lil Abbey looks like a lil' fluff of fur next to Archie!  Very very cute furkids~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, and Kallie when they were just a little over 7 weeks' old







I fed them both canned puppy food and also kibble with a little water in it to soften. You might want to try Royal Canin small breed puppy kibble as the size of the pieces are teeny tiny and your baby can probably easily chew them. Catcher's breeder recommended leaving food out for the puppy because they will play and forget to eat and it is important to have food there for them when they are ready for it.

Frankly I am very surprised your breeder did not tell you about Nutri-Cal or send some home with you. Personally, I would not give the sugar, milk stuff. Giving sugar (Karo syrup) before she needs it will just cause her blood sugar to go up and then drop. I can't imagine why anyone would recommend this. The point of the Karo Syrup when hypoglycemia is present is to get the blood sugar up. My vet had said if symptoms of hypoglycemia occur to rub it on their gums, which will get it in their system fastest. Nutri-Cal has other nutrients in it and personally I think it is better to use, not in the emergency sitaution, but if your your baby has not eaten and you are trying to prevent hypoglycemia. 

You can buy Nutri-Cal at places like PetSmart. It comes in a tube and comes out like toothpaste. You can put a little on your finger and your baby will lick it up. I have a tube here and here is what it says: "Nutri-Cal - High calorie palatable dietary supplement for dogs and cats." Catcher's breeder sent me about 8 pages of info. Here is what she sent about Hypoglecemia. Hope it'll help you.

"Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)

Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them."

Good luck!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jan 27 2005, 11:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is important to get that message out, Pico's Mom.

Very important lessons are missed when a puppy is taken from it's mom and littermates before 12 weeks of age.

Did you know that learning bite inhibition does not even begin until 6 weeks of age? Up until then, puppies explore everything with their mouths. The most critical age for learning this essential behavior is 6-10 weeks so a puppy who is taken from its mother too early has a much greater likelihood of developing a biting problem later on.

Puppies learn to control the force of their biting from the reactions of their mothers and littermates during play and especially play-fighting. A momma dog will yelp and whirl on a puppy, growling and showing her teeth if he bites her, then completely ignore him. This sends a clear message to the puppy that if he doesn't play nice, he can't play at all. Learning from his pack is instinctive behavior for a puppy. It is much harder (and often unsuccessful without the help of a trainer) for a human to teach bite inhibition.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31911
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you think that, since there is another dog in the home, socialization might not be as much an issue? I hope that all goes well for them. The puppy is absolutely adorable.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I still have huge Areas of Ignorance about small breeds. Such as, is the socialization the same whether it is Momma or unrelated older dog?

When a puppy is weaned, what does the breeder feed the puppy initially?

If the puppy does not eat the new food does the breeder ever put him back with Mommy for a while?

Now, I'm talking about the reputable breeders, not the puppymills. We all know what happens there. Anyone know the answers to these questions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jan 27 2005, 12:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is important to get that message out, Pico's Mom.

Very important lessons are missed when a puppy is taken from it's mom and littermates before 12 weeks of age.

Did you know that learning bite inhibition does not even begin until 6 weeks of age? Up until then, puppies explore everything with their mouths. The most critical age for learning this essential behavior is 6-10 weeks so a puppy who is taken from its mother too early has a much greater likelihood of developing a biting problem later on.

Puppies learn to control the force of their biting from the reactions of their mothers and littermates during play and especially play-fighting. A momma dog will yelp and whirl on a puppy, growling and showing her teeth if he bites her, then completely ignore him. This sends a clear message to the puppy that if he doesn't play nice, he can't play at all. Learning from his pack is instinctive behavior for a puppy. It is much harder (and often unsuccessful without the help of a trainer) for a human to teach bite inhibition.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31911
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was perfectly willing to wait until little Abbey was 12 weeks old. The women who bred her was having problems and she was becoming overwhelmed. First the mother dog's milk dried up so the breeder was up a couple times a night feeding them. Also, she has five other beautiful Maltese to keep up with and she has a new litter (two pups) to care for, besides having two older papiyon dogs that need her attention. Plus she just found out she has cancer....she knew I already had a healthy Maltese and that I would take extra special care of this little baby. I'm doing my best - she seems perfectly acclamated to our home now and she is even pp pad trained already. She may be small, but I think she'll be ok. Archie does need to be alittle more assertive when she bites at him, but when I see it, I tell her no and give her a bone to chew on. If there is something else I could be doing, just let me know...I'd appreciate it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sure you'll do fine with her. Just stay in close contact with your vet. And I agree with Sher and Saltymalty - Archie will just have to be the surrogate momma to help socialize the pup. Ideally it might be best to wait to 12 weeks, but the truth is that sometimes the ideally just doesn't pan out. Others have brought their puppies home earlier and like you, they just did the best they could. Abbey is a lucky girl to have a good home to come to and a family that knows something about Maltese. Keep posting so we know how things are going. When do you see the vet?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01_@Jan 31 2005, 12:52 PM
> *I was perfectly willing to wait until little Abbey was 12 weeks old.  The women who bred her was having problems and she was becoming overwhelmed.  First the mother dog's milk dried up so the breeder was up a couple times a night feeding them.  Also, she has five other beautiful Maltese to keep up with and she has a new litter (two pups) to care for, besides having two older papiyon dogs that need her attention.  Plus she just found out she has cancer....she knew I already had a healthy Maltese and that I would take extra special care of this little baby.  I'm doing my best - she seems perfectly acclamated to our home now and she is even pp pad trained already.  She may be small, but I think she'll be ok.  Archie does need to be alittle more assertive when she bites at him, but when I see it, I tell her no and give her a bone to chew on.   If there is something else I could be doing, just let me know...I'd appreciate it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32534*


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, what an ordeal your breeder is going through. I think if it were my baby I'd want her out of there, too, since she may not have gotten the attention she needs. 

Your situation with her and Archie reminds me of Kallie and Catcher. Kallie is 2-1/2 and Catcher is now 9 months. From the beginning and still, Catcher is always biting on Kallie and she just takes it. I know he is just playing though as they are both wagging their tails and he is doing the "play bow". But like you are with Archie, I wish she would be more assertive.

I have heard that you shouldn't intervene when they are biting, etc. but to let them work it out. I would stay out of it and let them play. Kallie really wasn't sure what to do with Catcher and he was ready to play, play, play. But now they have their rountine of things they do and it is working out OK. When dogs play though it is all about mouthing each other so don't be surprised to see that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats............We are so happy for your family!


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

We got our schatzi at 8 weeks old. She never showed any agression or biting habbits. I dont think all Pup's are the same,,,some need Mom a little more then other's. Does that make them a bad Dog( biting ,agression)? No, certainly not.

I have seen breeder's (rep.breeder as they claim to be and thats how People see them) Get there Breeder pup's (the ones there keeping for themself's for breeding /show ) at day 2 !!!!!!!! Then turn arround telling that a pup should stay with Mom till they 12 weeks old.... Yes I know this for a fact ! 


Just my Oppinion....


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 27 2005, 10:16 AM
> *I'm so glad to see another person from NJ...there are quite a few of us here.  We are at the shore too, and I spent many many many summers on LBI.  But we sold that place this year (the offer was just too good to refuse).  We still live at the shore, just up the coast a bit now in Monmouth Co.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31855*


[/QUOTE]


Hi neighbor, it's great meeting people near home like this! I ran into a woman with a Maltese puppy a few months ago and we've become friends. We get together for play dates with our dogs now and then. It's really fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I'm sure you'll do fine with her.  Just stay in close contact with your vet.  And I agree with Sher and Saltymalty - Archie will just have to be the surrogate momma to help socialize the pup.  Ideally it might be best to wait to 12 weeks, but the truth is that sometimes the ideally just doesn't pan out.  Others have brought their puppies home earlier and like you, they just did the best they could.  Abbey is a lucky girl to have a good home to come to and a family that knows something about Maltese.  Keep posting so we know how things are going.  When do you see the vet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32535*


[/QUOTE]


Things are going ok so far. But tomorrow I may take a new direction with Abbey's training. See I'm taking care of a friend with terminal cancer and I've been trying to avoid bothering her with Abbey's loud sqeaking (barking). But even though she's paper trained when she Pee's, I've been finding poopies anywhere. So, this little girl will be confined to her cage when we're not playing with her. I don't want to raise a tyrant dog that no one wants to be around, so I think I need to be a little more strict. She's actually very good - but I need to start potty training her and it's too cold to take her outside yet. Wish us luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 31 2005, 02:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, what an ordeal your breeder is going through. I think if it were my baby I'd want her out of there, too, since she may not have gotten the attention she needs. 


Your situation with her and Archie reminds me of Kallie and Catcher. Kallie is 2-1/2 and Catcher is now 9 months. From the beginning and still, Catcher is always biting on Kallie and she just takes it. I know he is just playing though as they are both wagging their tails and he is doing the "play bow". But like you are with Archie, I wish she would be more assertive.

I have heard that you shouldn't intervene when they are biting, etc. but to let them work it out. I would stay out of it and let them play. Kallie really wasn't sure what to do with Catcher and he was ready to play, play, play. But now they have their rountine of things they do and it is working out OK. When dogs play though it is all about mouthing each other so don't be surprised to see that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32541
[/B][/QUOTE]



Thanks for your suggestion...Archie and Abbey seem to really like each other - they run and play alot! Arch is very gentle with her and she beats the daylights out of him. How cute.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 30 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Hi, I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, and Kallie when they were just a little over 7 weeks' old
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi. We went to the vet last week and Abbey is now on NutriCal. This is much easier than that "formula" - she wouldn't drink it. Thanks for the heads up! By-the-way...the vet says Abbey is healthy. She's a cutey even if she is head strong with a set of lungs like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 27 2005, 09:49 AM
> *awww... congrats on the new addition!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I'd like to show more pictures - how did you get pictures where your signature goes?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby! She is going to be so much fun!


----------

